# Unity spotlights?



## 9P12volt (Sep 20, 2005)

My next question for the "enlightened":

What upgrades (drop in) can be made to Unity spolights (found on patrol cars)? These lights are 12volt, with six inch reflectors.

I'm currently using the standard model (165,000cp), and know that they offer a 245,000 lamp. I have also heard of an HID model. Does anyone else make "superbulbs" for these?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 20, 2005)

I have no idea what type of bulbs they use, if you could find that out you could just find a higher amperage bulb. There is one problem though... if the wiring to an in the light itself is not hefty enough for a higher output bulb you would probably have to either rewire it for one or perhaps try modding it for HID.


----------



## LowBat (Sep 20, 2005)

I remember back in the early 80's we pulled out the standard 100w lamp (slight bulge to glass lens) and replaced them with 200w lamps (flat glass lens) that were supposedly aircraft landing lights.

The spotlight is the one piece of patrol car equipment that hasn't changed much since the 1950's. It's low tech and manually operated, and even the power wire still remains exposed. Some improvements have been made like thick rubber handles and gears that don't strip so easily. I had to take a few screwdrivers with me and occasionally tighten up a few fittings, mostly because some guy before me would twist the hell out of it till it gets really loose. 

Attempts at motorized models have been met with a cold response. Most cops prefer not to drive cars equipped with a motorized spotlight when darkness falls; the problem being is they are to slow and awkward when compared to manually operated lights.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Sep 20, 2005)

I've heard the landing light thing, too. Supposedly a popular mod.


----------



## StainlessSteel (Sep 20, 2005)

I am not gonna lie....

I want to BUY a used police car... JUST so i can put a 50 watt HID in that thing.... and use it as my daily driver.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Sep 22, 2005)

If you do, we want pics. I've long thought about getting a Caprice LT1 but usually find better ways to spend my money.


----------

